# Looking for some info on SIG’s “Action Enhancement Package"



## DocHolliday (Feb 16, 2011)

Greetings folks. This is my first post here. I'm somewhat of a new gun owner and I'm rapidly building a collection of pistols. I own five SIGs already. Two P226's (both without the tactical rails), a P228, a P232 SL, and a P220.

I have a couple of odd questions regarding SIG's "Action Enhancement Package". Any comments from those of you who have experience with this service (or know someone who has ordered it) would be very appreciated!

As I understand it, they disassemble your gun and polish and lubricate some of the parts in order to make the trigger pull smoother and require less force.

So, I'm wondering about a few things:

1. Aren't some of the components in the trigger mechanism anodized? If so, wouldn't polishing them remove some of this anodization?

2. Does this service cause any long-term harm to the gun?

3. Does NOT doing this service cause the trigger mechanism to wear faster?

4. Here's the really odd question: I'd like to get the service done on both of my P226's. One of my P226's is in mint condition. It is completely blemish-free. I've never fired it, and don't plan on firing it...but would like to have the service done on it anyway (...don't ask me why). There are no tiny nicks in the frame, no scratches or scuffs or anything. It is, quite frankly, a perfectly mint SIG P226....which in my opinion is a magnificent looking firearm. If I send this thing to SIG for the Action Enhancement Service, will they ensure that the gun is returned to me in that condition? Basically what I want to know is this: _are the people who will be working on my gun concerned with the preserving its flawless condition as well as improving the action? Or are they simply concerned with addressing the action?_ The reality is that there are lots of things that can damage the finish of the frame, such as a carelessly handled screwdriver or whatever else they'd use to disassemble the gun. And since SIG no longer makes the P226 without the tactical rails, I wouldn't be able to replace the gun.

Again, I realize this last question is very strange, but I am very, very anal when it comes to the cosmetics of my guns.

Yes, I know some of you will tell me "if you're that concerned, then don't risk it". But if some of you know for a fact that SIG has zero-tolerance policy for cosmetic damage during servicing (i.e. the way Rolex has for its wristwatches), then I'll gladly send my 'collector' gun for the service.

...Yeah, I know, I'm weird!


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I would trust any of my Sigs to Sig. Generally, all Sig internals are stainless steel coated with Nitron. I've polished interanl components as well as external parts with no negative effects whatsoever. While I don't think I'm "anal", I do take care of my guns, so I understand your concern. While I have never sent a gun back to Sig for service, I wouldn't hesitate to do so. Once a bit sketchy, their customer service has improved greatly in the last couple of years. I think that has more to do with the "Americanization" of the company. Anyone who has dealt with European CS with know what I mean. I must confess that I can't imagine having a gun and not shooting it though. I own a 2nd gen Colt SAA that I love shooting, yet I've had people gasp in amazement when I do. They are tools and need to be used. That's just me though. If I could afford a Ferrari, I'd drive the piss out of it(not abuse), and laugh uncontrollably all the time.


----------

